# Recommend me something great



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I am in the mood to buy something, but just can't decide. So I am going to try to do what I did with my Naxos recommendations thread, and solicit advice. Here are some parameters to help:
1. Any genre, except opera. I will say, though, that I have been leaning towards chamber music as of late - sonatas (not solo piano), trios, quartets. But orchestral suits me just as fine.
2. I've been on a baroque binge as of late, so I'd prefer something other than that. My preferences go towards classical and romantic (both early and late).
3. Single albums - no box sets.
4. I don't mind vocal works (other than opera, as mentioned above), but probably not leaning towards any more religious vocal works for now.
5. Where appropriate, I do prefer HIP, but am starting to not be so tied to it. I don't necessarily need classical era performed HIP (or if there is an incredible baroque work you think I need).
6. No atonal works, please. I have tried, but to date the only composer I like is Messiaen.
7. As a guide, here are some composers that get heavy rotation in my playlists - meant as a guide. I always enjoy exploring new composers: Beethoven, Rachmaninoff, Mahler, Brahms, Bach, Haydn, Barber.

So go ahead and tell me what you think I should try out. I like newer recordings with great sound quality, but I am not opposed to great older recordings.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

This work features on my top-10 list of all time. Everyone else who's heard it (that I know of) loves it.
Myaskovsky takes heavy influence from Mahler, using a similar scale and grandeur. While strictly not exactly tonal, it certainly isnt 'atonal'. Think Wagner's chromaticism but taken further, though certainly not revolutionary.
That reminds.. me the work is nicknamed 'Revolutionary' as it portrays his horror at witnessing some of the atrocities commited by the Soviet regime.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Try the Naxos recording of Tveitt's Hundrad Hardingtonar (suites 1 and 4, and 2 and 5) with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra and Bjarte Engeset. Two really amazing CDs.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a few I've bought in the last year which fit the criteria and I think you would enjoy too (sorry if you've got some of them already) :


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

If you haven't heard the piano trios of Faure, Debussy and Ravel, I love it and I love the Florestan Trio:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Harding's Mahler 4, intimate rendering, impressive dynamics.
Barber & Ives Piano Sonatas, one of Hamelin's finest.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know why I'm suggesting this, but it's the first thing to come to mind. Try Glenn Gould's Haydn CD, or his Beethoven Variations and Bagatelles CD:

















Or cheaper, just the Bagatelles:









All great fun.

Edit: I notice these don't meet your criteria exactly, but they _are_ fun, so! :lol:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

CPE Bach Cello Concerti








Really good!
Chamber chamber chamber...
Rostropovich and Richter play Brahms 1st, Grieg and Shostakovich cello sonatas


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Try the Rubbra string quartets; they're some of my favorite chamber works.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lately I've been enjoying lesser known jewels such as this sonorous Leo Weiner piece :






from the double CD:









I'm also still buzzed about Franz Schreker available on Naxos:






I know you folks may be tired of my championing that.


----------

